# A Deranged (Fishy) Diary



## DerangedUnicorn (Sep 5, 2013)

Hello fellow fish fans,

I have another journal about my Petco baby, Rainee, but I decided that I would like to have a journal that included all my fish (& maybe a few other aquatic friends). I went from getting two fish the first day of this semester (one was a baby, I lost him. S.I.P. Pip, so I went back & got another baby), but then I went back to buy a better tank & got another fish. Went back another day, another fish. Then went to the pet store with my mom. She bought me another. Then, I lost a fish (S.I.P. Indigo). Then, I went to Wal-Mart one day for groceries, but also came out with a fish. So, I have caught the betta bug. 

Anyways, I don't have much to say today about the fish. I feed them Omega One Buffet pellets & New Life Spectrum Betta formula. They also get frozen blood worms occasionally. I also have a mystery snail, a Malaysian trumpet snail, & an African dwarf frog.

I have a 10 gallon, a 2.5 gallon, a 3 gallon, & a 1.5 gallon. The ten gallon is divided into three parts with the snails and frog in the middle section because they were being picked on by the fish. All my fish, expect one, I took back home during Thanksgiving break & they stayed there because I did not want to bring them back & then three weeks later take them back home again. My newest guy, Tie-Dye, I got after Thanksgiving break back at college, so he's here with me in my dorm for now.

I also plan on turning in 10 gallon into a NPT sorority during Christmas break. I figure if I plant it heavily enough I can let the snails & frog live in there without being picked on. We'll see. If not, I may have to buy another tank for them. If that happens, I may get another frog because I heard they do better with more than one.

ANYWHO! I'm sure everyone just wants to see the pictures. I'm sure there's plenty of people who even skipped my writing & went straight for the pictures. So, here ya go.

First up is Wisp. He was the first & the start of my obession. He flares at everything! Yet, he really won't let me take a good picture because he never stops moving! I'm not sure what you would call his color, so if anyone knows, feel free to say so. I do know he's a VT though. He came from Petco. He lives in the 2.5 gallon.


























Next is Queenie. She is a CT. I would say she is just blue. The green only shows up with the flash on. She seems kind of dumb. lol. But that's okay. I still love her. She came from Petco. She lives on the left side of the 10 gallon.


























Here's a picture of Indigo before he passed. I never figured out why he died. He had a growth on his side that kinda looked like a tumor, but I'm not sure. He was a VT. He was from Petco.










This is my Petco baby. I've decided she's a PK. She's almost as big as Queenie now. She's also a marble. She has lost all her color, as you'll see in the picture, but over Thanksgiving she started to get black vertical stripes & her ventrals are now black. If you look at my journal here, you can see what she looked like when I first got her. She now lives on the right side of the 10 gallon.


















So, don't tell the rest of my fish, but Spyro, a PK, is the most beautiful fish in the world! I love him. He's a dragon scale. He's from Petsmart. He lives in the 3 gallon. I have better pictures of him on my other computer. In fact, I have better pictures of everybody on my other computer, but I'll have to upload them next week when I'm back home. Here he is.

















Look at his beautiful tail! He's so pretty!

















Finally, this is my new guy, Tie-Dye. He's a CT. He's from Wal-Mart. For now, he's in the 1.5 gallon. Maybe I can get him a bigger home over Christmas. We'll see. He has really big & colorful pectoral fins that flash from purple to green. I also noticed they have spikes on them, just like his other fins. That's so cool! I'm not sure of his colors. He was rescued from a horrible situation. But he's nice & healthy. I'm glad I got him before he was no longer healthy, which would have been soon. Here he is, almost a week since I got him. (Spyro better watch out. Tie-Dye may be in the running for most beautiful fish.)










































So, I really am not sure of anyone's colors right now, except Rainee, who is just a mystery. So, any help is appreciated. Once I get home from college next week, I will post better pictures of everyone. For now, please make do with what I have. lol. Thanks for looking!


----------



## preternaturalism (Nov 21, 2013)

Wow. I love Tie-Dye's coloration. He's like a purple/yellow butterfly. I bet he'll be stunning in a few weeks.


----------



## DalphiaRose (Dec 6, 2013)

Tie-Dye reminds me of maybe a young child's first attempts at tie-dying a t-shirt, and just dunking the shirt in all the pretty colors.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's such a beautiful boy!


----------



## DerangedUnicorn (Sep 5, 2013)

@preternaturalism: Thank you. I'll show updated pics every now & then. I was thinking butterfly as well. You think it's yellow though? I was thinking orange. 

@DalphiaRose: I imagined a little girl just dunking a shirt in buckets of paint. Thanks for the compliment. 

@dramaqueen: Thank you! Keep checking in!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I will. I want to check Tie Dye 's progress.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Wow! You've got some amazing fish! Wisp is certainly my favorite, but Tie-Dye is stunning as well!


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

wow all of your bettas are amazing, I especially love tie-dye. I am so glad that you rescued him, I think Christmas came early for him LOL.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, it did. What a lucky little guy!


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Love your bettas!
I am not sure if you new to the fish world ,i always worry that people don't realize how important to quarantine every new fish . Especially from WalMart Some bettas can carry ich on them and if you share ANYTHING between all of them - all your fishy can get it. So be careful try not to share anything between your new fish and others one that you have . Some symptoms of the disease can take really long time on set. 
I have old bettas and my bettas usually don't get sick, but i use different changing cups for all of them. 

If you now experiences with sorority i would research first about it. If you need help let us know. I know a few people here who have sororities tanks for a long time.

Queenie a little bit bloated is she ok? She probobly just eggy and nothing worry about it. I never had a female betta but i read that its common for them to be bloated due to the eggs. However bloating in males can lead to a problem.

Water changes -if you don't have filters in your tanks you need to do full water changes. Do you have any questions about water changes?


----------

